# Music and You



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

I had created a similar poll at another board. But I guess this one should be interesting because the member base is larger here.

Please mention you specialisation in a post.

This is strictly with respect to Classical music (whichever form of Classical music it may be). 

Thanks.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

I study piano and violin at the conservatoire (with their respective lessons in theory et al.) With small but satisfying improvement this days, as I am actually focused in my degree in Economics at university.

But I play the jukebox also. I try to get every recording of every work by almost all composers that have ever existed. This takes me from Hildegard von Bingen to Danielpour (through Alwyn and Skalkotas...)

.... and directs me to flat bankrupt.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Every person seriously interested in music plays the jukebox.  May be I should rewrite it as 'I only play the jukebox.'


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Studying composition with major instrument piano.


----------



## CelloPrincess04 (Jan 1, 2007)

Student; studied violoncello
recently graduated (12/06) with my degree in music education


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

I am a professional musician, my specialization is Classical Music, hehe.

I dare not be more specific as it would probably lead to me being banned.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

How about retired musicians??? Semi professional. 
I had to make a discission to stay with music or Engineering, so chose Engineering as I could make more money, I don’t think I would have lasted the course as a pro musician, but I do still play with friends sometimes, and have been able to keep my music as a passion. I never specialised just took what ever job was offered.


----------



## krishnamjc (Feb 15, 2007)

hi i am a violin student too.. from india..nice to meet u


----------



## krishnamjc (Feb 15, 2007)

visit http://www.carnaticindia.com


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've been a Protestant Church Organist since 1960. I am also a recitalist, handbell ringer, and cantor.


----------



## IAmKing (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm a high school student, play the trumpet in any and all genres of music.

I would very much like to study composition at university... but I don't know if that will happen.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm a student. Right now I'm a senior in high school... but I'm going to a community college next year, and my main focus will be on the bassoon. I hope to major in bassoon performance later on when I go to a university.

I'm usually not this optimistic, but I really think I can do it... seeing as I care so much, and actually am practicing. XD


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Bassoonist, forgive my moronic incompetence at solving word puzzles, but I don't understand your avatar. Can you give me a clue? I'll probably slap myself when you tell me...


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Kurkikohtaus said:


> Bassoonist, forgive my moronic incompetence at solving word puzzles, but I don't understand your avatar. Can you give me a clue? I'll probably slap myself when you tell me...


What do you see when you rotate <3 90degrees counter-clockwise? Oh, and you may need to bring that 3 closer to < (or v, after you rotate it).

Hint: It's not an ice-cream cone. 

Have you slapped yourself yet?


----------



## zlya (Apr 9, 2007)

What about academics? There's more to the field of music than performing!
I mean, I do play instruments (mostly woodwinds and badly) and I have been paid for playing, but primarily I like to think of myself as a theoretical musician. 

In practical terms, I have a degree in music and I run an online engraving and transcription service. In the poll I chose student, because I'm always learning more.


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Feb 20, 2007)

Well, I'm a professional piano teacher, amateur pianist (don't have the time atm to play regularly enough to be prefossional), and student of composition, so I'm not entirely sure where I fall in there...


----------



## Stringiamano (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to play guitar as a child. Although those days are over, I still sing under the shower sometimes...


----------



## Tromboneman (Jan 4, 2007)

hmmm, I'm a sophomore in high school, i play trombone (obviously) in our symphonic and jazz band, fun fun! lol Probably gonna attend Dayna School of Music at YSU for a degree in music, but not positive yet.


----------



## jam*tart (Apr 6, 2007)

What if you fit into more than one category? I'm a final year musicology student, although I must say that my interests tend to stray towards the historical side of things. I'm not keen on pure analysis, either to write or to read, although I must say that it can be fun sometimes, particularly when the subject is somewhat unorthodox music that demands a fresh approach. 
I'm also an amateur viola player. I like to play for fun, and to remind myself that music is for playing, not just reading and writing about.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Forever a student of music, in one way or another.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I compose and I play several instruments, all in manners which I have developed on my own because I am totally averse to academic study. That's not to say they're wildly different to anything else, but they put me in the situation of being someone who makes music on a regular basis yet is not really a professional or an amateur.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

could it be in the car


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am a more serious student these days than before.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I voted for professional...because I'm getting paid for my next composition and I went busking this morning...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Grade 8 on the Triangle.

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I voted for professional...because I'm getting paid for my next composition and I went busking this morning...


What did you play?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

jani said:


> What did you play?


Ligeti? [ filler ]


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I played piano for 8 or 9 years as a kid, stopped it as a teenager and changed my hobbies to martial arts and body building ,)


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I knew resurrecting this thread was a good idea.

COAG, please keep us apprised of your compositional endeavors. =D


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

In school, teachers always said that i am very good at playing my mouth.

( It makes sense on Finnish, on english the saying goes " Running your mouth", but if you transalte word by word its " playing your mouth.")

But i am learning how to rock aka playing Electric guitar and doing some vocals, and even have composed music for midi orchestra


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

jani said:


> What did you play?


Bunch of stuff by Lauro, Villa-Lobos and Giuliani.


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a drummer in a punk band.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Used to play the clarinet, many many many moons ago


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I am a piano and violin student.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Burroughs said:


> I am a piano and violin student.


=D As am I. Always at student. Took lessons on both for some years, now I teach myself, although I am a far more avid pianist than violinist these days.

Not that I don't love the violin, indeed I play it every day, but what appeals to me about the piano is that I can sit and play a full work at a moment's notice. This is difficult with the violin, notwithstanding the frustratingly paltry repertoire of solo violin music. I have taken to sight-reading the first violin parts to many of Haydn's string quartets and playing with recordings. I play a mean "Fifths", if I do say so myself.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Former percussionist (had a few professional gigs and taught). Still an amateur of various instruments. Thinking about maybe taking some piano or voice lessons when I've merely employed, as opposed to in grad school.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

the 2nd one ..............................


----------

